# Pics of the puppies I found.



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

These were taken last night. Not really sure who is who in these ones as I was taking the photos.

I took these this morning.









little girl with white nose, chest and toes








Little girl with a brown sheen no white








Little boy. I think I am keeping him. I have wanted another pup almost went and got a dobie mix. 








Little girl with lots of white








Another girl. they are sleeping so I wont wake them cant remember if she has white toes or not. Also a brown look to her. Short haired.








Girl with four white feet.








Little girl with white on front toes.









Not sure which pup this is but I wanted to show how good BaWaaJige is with them.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

So very cute. Good Luck with them


----------



## bowdense (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank God you found them! Poor little things. They are very cute.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*General V*

General V

They are so cute and precious!
Do you think the MOTHER was around somewhere?


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

No I dont. I was down there 3x yesterday once before I found them no dogs running around. Then twice afterwards I didnt see any dogs. If fact there are not too many dogs right in town but we have lots of people in this rural area. I think there is one rcycling shed for every 20-25 mile radius.

We have 2 shelters here one in hubbard and one in Beltrami both charge you a surrender fee anywheres from 20$ to 50$. That is probably why they were put in the shed. Someone figured that maybe if a county worker found them they would get in the shelter. Only thing wrong with that is pick up at the shed is Thursday not Monday.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Aww...... they're so cute and BaWaaJige is so good with them. 

Thanks for taking care of these precious little ones.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Sounds like the sheds need signs:
"Puppies are not considered recyclables"


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

Awww...they're so sweet.

How sad for someone to just dump them......

How good for you to keep one!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I am thankful that who ever did this left them in the shed and not out on some road. We have too much of this dumping of animals around here. The pole barn across the road from me use to be the place they dumped until someone new bought and put a lock on the door. 

It has been almost 8yrs but the last puppies we got were found by a friend of my sister. he was coming home late one night saw a dog along side the road and a burlap bag in the road. He stopped to move it and discovered 3 pups in the bag. He took them home but he lived in an apt couldnt keep mother and pups so called my sister. We took them found homes for 2 and got 2 in the shelter cost 100$ and they were not our dogs.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Aww, those puppies are so cute and they appear to still be very young.
Thanks for taking them in. What are you planning to do?


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Well I think they are right around 4-5 wks by watching them play and they can go to the poop on their own. I will be getting them their shots and worming. I plan on finding good homes for them. I will have a contract for people to sign and I think I will ask for a letter of support from their vet. I will also be charging a sm fee. People tend to think twice if they have to pay.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks! That is a good plan. 
I just read your other post when you found the pups, don't know how I missed that, lol.
Anyway, it is a great and generous thing you are doing for these little guys! Thank you!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Thank you,for being so good hearted,and saving those cuties.


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

they are adorable. thank goodness you found them!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh they are so cute. They look like a Lab-pit bull cross to me...but who knows..? 

Jige looks like a wonderful big brother. I can't believe the puppy climbed on top of him to go to sleep and he let him. Very cute!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh my... they're adorable!
Thank goodness you found them. Poor little things.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I was thinking possibly lab/boxer crosses. We have alot of Boxers around here one guy breeds them he lives close to Walker. There are a number of pit bull looking dogs around too tho. The number one breed of dogs around here is the Lab, second is German Shepherd.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I hope you do keep one of them...perhaps the one in the picture sleeping on Jige. They seem to be buddies already...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*General v*

GENERAL V

Bless you for taking them in, caring for and loving them, and finding them homes.
:--big_grin::--big_grin::--big_grin::--big_grin:
You are one in a Million!! I agree it would be nice if you could keep one, maybe the one that is laying close to Jige!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I plan on keeping the boy. I prefer boy dogs and Vendetta likes boys better than girls when they mature. He is so cute and I already have a name for him. When the Crufts Hunt exhibit was posted awhile back I loved that that lady named her cocker " Secret". I just love it I think it is so cute. So that is his name.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

They are ADORABLE!! I wish I was closer and not sooo busy...I'd take one! 

Also, Reece LOVES boys but girls not so much... is it a female Pit thing? Most girl Pits I know are like that.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

> Also, Reece LOVES boys but girls not so much... is it a female Pit thing? Most girl Pits I know are like that.


Yes most APBT are like that they prefer the oppsite sex. Mikado didnt like boys he was fine if they were nuetered young but not so much when they got older and were altered.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I think "little girl with lots of white" has a very intelligent look to her eyes. Thank you for saving their lives.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I think you are wonderful. I know your kindness will be repaid many times over in life. Good things happen to people who do good things - And what you've done is beyond great!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you but I am doing what my Momma taught me to do. She said we are here to help those that can not help themselves and we speak for those that cannot speak.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

They are so adorable, my heart is melting. I am so happy you found them and are doing such a great thing for them!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

General V said:


> Thank you but I am doing what my Momma taught me to do. She said we are here to help those that can not help themselves and we speak for those that cannot speak.


Your mom was a very special and wise lady, her spirit lives on through you.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

General V said:


> Thank you but I am doing what my Momma taught me to do. She said we are here to help those that can not help themselves and we speak for those that cannot speak.


Excellent, may I use your quote? 

Thank you so much for taking in those precious little ones, just love hearing stories of this type.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

You sure can. My mom was a very special lady and I am so happy that I can carry on doing what she loved. 

The pups are doing well. One is very much a cry baby but they are super smart and I think they will make great retrievers they love to carry the little dummies around. I bought them some little tennis balls and I thought we would start on some fetch if it warms up outside again....brrr.


----------

